# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Anvil for sale. Nsw

## Dylan33

I know anvils are like hens teeth these days. For anyone looking for one, I found one in a second hand shop for sale at the antique shop in Issabella st, Wingham. Nsw.       
Looks about 50kg ish  he wants $855 for it.    Looks to be in OK condition. But didn't have a close look.

----------

